# V6 vs 2.7T timing belt kit



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Found this on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
or this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...6c964
Is this compatible with the 2.7T?
Thx


_Modified by abt cup at 11:02 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## VAGjunkey (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: V6 vs 2.7T timing belt kit (abt cup)*

The 2.7T (apb) and 2.8 (atq aha Etc.) are closely related. They are the same size and construction. So external parts and accessories are interchangeable between the too such as starters, radiators alternators, and timing belt accesories. This will fit. I have an S4 and a 2.8 Passat. i've been through both engines and a lot of the part numbers are the same. So I say go ahead and get it. It looks like a great deal compared to ECStuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: V6 vs 2.7T timing belt kit (VAGjunkey)*

Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: V6 vs 2.7T timing belt kit (abt cup)*

2.8 water pumps can be used on 2.7s with minor mods to the housing for the oil dipstick tube.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: V6 vs 2.7T timing belt kit (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_2.8 water pumps can be used on 2.7s with minor mods to the housing for the oil dipstick tube.

yup a quick couple wizzer wheel cuts and they can be used.


----------

